# Taking the Dive...Walking the plank



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

*No Church, No Shoes, No Cares… *

*just two crazy people in a field*
*vowing to each other a lifetime*
*of random misadventures*
*please join us as we commit ourselves! *
*Jeanette Delena McClain & Norman Jim Hoffman*


*Date A P R I L 14th 2012*
*Arrival Time: 3:00*
*Location : 2958 Whitley Ln, Pace Fl 32571 *


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Norm!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just make sure you bump it about every other week!!!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> Just make sure you bump it about every other week!!!


ya cause we all know Jason's memory is gone in his old age lol



Grats norm... i love how you wrote that.... can i borrow it someday...


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

TK Tom will be conducting the ceremony.............getting scary...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

corrinas2 said:


> ya cause we all know Jason's memory is gone in his old age ..


I didn't take it that way lol... Congrats Norm !

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

*change in plans*

*Jenn and I have decided to have a private wedding and spend our money on a trip instead. Sorry to anyone who planned to come on the 14th. All is well.*


----------

